# Cockatiel with Bourke Parakeet?



## Twitter09 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have 2 tame Bourke Parakeets and 1 Scarlet Chested Parakeet. If you know these bird species, they are laid back and non-aggressive. I was wondering how a Cockatiel might get along with them? Does anyone here have both a Cockatiel and a Bourke? Someone suggested to me that a Budgie might be too aggressive as a friend for Bourkes and that a Cockatiel might be better.










I could cage the Cockatiel separately but I was wondering about free-flight time together? One of my Bourkes is especially friendly and likes to sit on my shoulder so I am wondering if a friendly (larger) Cockatiel might intimidate it?


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, budgies are generally not good cage mates with tiels. I dont know about a bourke(they look like another budgie to me..lol) I wish I had more info on what you need to know if a tiel would be good with a bourke, but honestly I have no idea. Btw, your birds are beautiful! I really like the colors of the blue one  Someone who knows more about this should be on soon to give you more input.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Tiels and Bourkes get along fine. A friend of mine has kept them together in her flights for quite a few years with no problems.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your birds are really pretty!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree tiels and bourkes are both very laid back birds which is why they are usually recommended for each other. Budgies are not because they can bully both of the other species. Out of cage time together should go just fine, a tiel on one shoulder a bourke on the other!


----------

